# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Effexor-Exel :-( help!

## krekeltje

Ik neem al verschillende jaren sipralex, ben sinds 3 weken overgeschakeld naar efexor. De eerste 2 weken niet zo erge bijwerkingen en nu de derde week voel ik me draaierig, men maag(kotsachtig) geen zin om iets te doen, MEER ANGSTEN...!!!!! Bij drinken van een glasalcohol direkt tipsy..... Wat denken jullie van die efexor  :Frown:

----------


## hybride

> Ik neem al verschillende jaren sipralex, ben sinds 3 weken overgeschakeld naar efexor. De eerste 2 weken niet zo erge bijwerkingen en nu de derde week voel ik me draaierig, men maag(kotsachtig) geen zin om iets te doen, MEER ANGSTEN...!!!!! Bij drinken van een glasalcohol direkt tipsy..... Wat denken jullie van die efexor


Op dag 1 had ik al vreemde sensaties van effexor. Ben direct gestopt.

----------


## krekeltje

Op dag 1 had ik al vreemde sensaties van effexor. Ben direct gestopt zei je????

Wat heb je dan ondernomen en wat werd je gewaar de 1 ste dag????[

----------


## hybride

Het is al een tijdje geleden en ik had al ervaring met fluvoxamine maar wilde wat anders proberen. Ik nam 's morgens 1 capsule van ik meen 75mg en voelde me s'middags heeel erg depressief, eng gewoon. Dat had ik zo nog nooit gevoeld, niet met en zonder AD. Ik ben toen direct weer overgestapt naar Fluvoxamine.

----------


## Judithspaltman

Mijn man gebruikt het al jaren, hij heeft ME en voelt zich veel beter door Efexor. Ikzelf ben 2 weken terug weer begonnen met Efexor en ja, in het begin heb je wat bijwerkingen. Misschien moet je dat gewoon even accepteren, als de bijwerkingen niet te ernstig zijn. Zelf heb ik bijvoorbeeld gaap aanvallen van zo'n 1,5 uur lang. Lijkt niet zo ernstig, maar is zeer vervelend. Verder weet ik gewoon van de eerste keer Efexor slikken dat de bijwerkingen gauw weer ophouden en dan ga je merken wat het verder voor je kan doen. Ik wordt er persoonlijk een stuk vriendelijker en happier van. Succes!

----------


## krekeltje

> Mijn man gebruikt het al jaren, hij heeft ME en voelt zich veel beter door Efexor. Ikzelf ben 2 weken terug weer begonnen met Efexor en ja, in het begin heb je wat bijwerkingen. Misschien moet je dat gewoon even accepteren, als de bijwerkingen niet te ernstig zijn. Zelf heb ik bijvoorbeeld gaap aanvallen van zo'n 1,5 uur lang. Lijkt niet zo ernstig, maar is zeer vervelend. Verder weet ik gewoon van de eerste keer Efexor slikken dat de bijwerkingen gauw weer ophouden en dan ga je merken wat het verder voor je kan doen. Ik wordt er persoonlijk een stuk vriendelijker en happier van. Succes!


*Maar mag je op deze anti depressiva een glaasje drinken????? Heb er soms bijkomende bijwerkingen van??????*

----------


## Luuss0404

*Exefor en alcohol?*
Alcohol versterkt het versuffende effect van dit medicijn. Ook als u hier niets meer van merkt omdat u gewend bent geraakt aan venlafaxine, kunt u door het gebruik van alcohol erg suf worden. Beperk daarom het gebruik van alcohol en drink het liever niet.
_(Bron; apotheek.nl)_

*Vraag: Kan iemand tegelijkertijd efexor en alcohol gebruiken?*
Antwoord: De werkzame stof in Efexor is venlafaxine. Alcohol versterkt het versuffende effect van Efexor. Ook als je hier niets meer van merkt omdat je gewend bent geraakt aan Efexor, kun je door het gebruik van alcohol erg suf worden. Beperk daarom het gebruik van alcohol en drink het liever niet.
Als je Efexor slikt omdat je depressief of angstig bent is het ook af te raden om veel alcohol te drinken. Alcohol kan namelijk depressiviteit en angsten veroorzaken. Het beste is om het alcoholgebruik te bespreken met de behandelend arts. 
_(Bron; alcoholinfo.nl)_

----------


## antonia43

ben al 5 mnd aan de efexor 150 +37.5 voel me steeds angstiger. Heb al verschillende geprobeerd niets wil meer helpen.Ik heb straatvrees en depressies.wie kan mij raad geven.

----------


## krekeltje

dat heeft me zeker geen opwekkend resultaat.... Is EFEXOR dan zo slecht mensen???????? graag een ervaring van iemand..goed of slecht.....

----------


## Oki07

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11845
In bovenstaand topic heb ik pas wat geschreven over mijn ervaringen met effexor. Bij mij helpt het heel goed tegen mijn paniekaanvallen en ik wordt er niet vlakker van, zoals ik eerder met Zoloft wel heb gehad. Ik ben begonnen met 37,5 mg en heb dat na twee weken opgebouwd naar 75 mg en na weer twee weken naar 150 mg. Toen was ik er nog niet helemaal vanaf en stelde mijn huisarts verhogen naar 225 mg voor, maar ik wilde het wat langer aanzien. Ik slik sinds januari 2009 dus 150 mg en heb bijna nooit meer paniekaanvallen. In het begin had ik last van bijwerkingen, maar die mocht ik onderdrukken met alprazolam en zo was het goed te doen.
Veel sterkte! Als je vragen hebt, lees ik het wel.

----------


## Oki07

oja, ik drink dus wel in het weekend alcohol en ik merk daarin geen verschil met vroeger in de zin van dat ik sneller aangeschoten wordt. Wel moet ik niet teveel drinken, want dan vergeet ik soms dingen. Voorzichtigheid is dus zeker geboden en het is beter om niet te drinken, maar dat lukt mij niet. Ik vind het altijd zo gezellig met vrienden.

----------


## morgaine89

gewenningsverschijnselen zijn heel normaal, die heb ik ook vooral in het begin gehad... vandaag de dokter nog weer eens gebeld (was iets mis gegaan met het doorgeven van het recept naar de apotheek) nu kan ik dus pas mijn medicijnen morgen ophalen (en heb vanaf gister al niet meer gehad) zal blij zijn als het weer in huis is en ik ze weer in kan nemen want ik merk wel dat ik nu al weer anders ben in mijn hoofd (somber, "kortsluiting" en het gevoel dat mijn gehoor en zicht dof word) 
vandaag ook nog een verjaardag (sta de hele dag al in de keuken te bakken) dat vind ik gelukkig leuk dus dat scheelt weer... maar hopen dat het vanavond niet te druk is!

----------


## pruts

Ik heb al een aantal antidepressiva uitgeprobeerd en ben van Efexor het meest tevreden. Ik heb wel antidepressiva nodig (anders slaan men stemmingen op hol!) Wel merk ik dat ik heel abnormale dromen krijg. Liefst zou ik willen stoppen, heb dat ook geprobeerd (nogal overhaast van 3x 75 mg naar niets op een 2 weken tijd) Ik heb vreselijk afgezien!! Paniekaanvallen, sociale angst, zweten, rillen, verkramping van spieren en emotioneel! En natuurlijk ging het vrolijk effect van de Efexor ook weg en daarboven op misselijk! Ik ben dus terug moeten starten aan 1x 75 mg. Voorlopig houd ik het ook zo. Maar voor iedereen die erover denkt te stoppen, kijk ermee uit! En doe het geleidelijk en zeker niet op eigen houtje! 
Sterkte!

----------


## elmolinake

**
Ik ben vrijdag van certraline overgeschakeld op effexor-exel 75mg .
De apotheker had gezegd dat ik zelf moest zien waneer ik ze nam want dat je er zowel slaperig als geagiteerd van kon zijn . Dus vrijdagavond nam ik mijn eerste pilletje en heb heel de nacht nie geslapen , ik was net een kip op speed ... heb dan zaterdag geen genomen (om ze niet te kort na elkaar te nemen) en vanmorgen heb ik terug eentje genomen . de eerste 2 uurtjes voel ik niks , maar dan ... Mijn spieren spannen allemaal op , bijt mijn tanden opelkaar , kriebels in men buik , zit constant met mijn teentjes te wiebelen ... Maar ondanks de dingen die hierboven staan en 't feit dat de pilletjes maar na 14dagen echt beginnen te werken , voel ik mij toch anders ... heb steeds het gevoel dat ik ga beginnen giechelen net zoals een verliefde tiener ofzo ... Mischien zijn mijn pilletjes te zwaar ... Of is dit normaal ... Groetjes Elmolinake  :Wink:

----------


## pruts

Hoi,
Ik heb lang Efexor genomen en voor mij was dat een heel goed AD (als ik niet van die reality dromen bleef behouden dan had ik 't waarschijnlijk nog genomen) Nu ben ik overgeschakeld naar Serlain en da's ook wel goed (met minder bijwerkingen) Wat ik je kan zeggen is dat het voor mij een hel was om te proberen stoppen met Efexor. Ik heb ook al heel veel controversiele verhalen gehoord over Efexorgebruikers. de ne is er vol lof over, de ander kan er totaal niet tegen en die moeten dan ook onmiddellijk stoppen. Als je er zo heftig op reageert zou ik er ook mee stoppen. Zoveel bijwerkingen is het niet waard! Misschien heb je 't al gepost (sorry dan) maar waarom ben je overgeschakeld van AD? Was Sipralexa niet meer goed? Sipralexa is nu eens het voorbeeld van een Ad waar ik niets aan had, maar zoals ik al zei, de werking van AD is van individu tot individu heel verschillend! Het is een zoektocht, maar als ik zo hoor van jou is Efexor niets voor jou. Misschien is Prozac proberen?? Is wat gelijkaardig aan Sipralexa. Succes!

----------


## pruts

Efexor is ook één van de zwaarste AD itt Sipralexa dus een aanpassingsperiode zal je zeker wel nodig hebben. Maar bij jou lijkt het me nu ook wel te heftig om goed te zijn. Efexor is een hel om vanaf te kicken dus als je 't kan vermijden zou ik dat doen.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb meerdere AD in het verleden gebruikt. Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik bij Efexor nog het meeste baad heb gehad. Bij alle AD heb je in het begin dat je eraan moet wennen. (net of je watten in je hoofd hebt!) Daar moet je even doorheen. Voor mij heeft het middel veel goed gedaan toen ik het nodig had. Maar ik moet zeggen, dat het afkicken ervan mij ook enorm is tegengevallen. Ik ben er twee weken echt heel ziek van geweest. Maar daar staat dan tegenover dat ik mij een hele lange tijd wel een stuk beter gevoelt heb. Je moet voor jezelf een afweging maken wat voor jou het belangrijkste is.

----------


## pffff

Ik heb ook effexor geslikt,
Begon met 75 mg per dag en zat al gauw aan de 300.
Ik heb me maar een korte tijd goed gevoeld! 15 kilo aan gekomen! 
Ben toen gaan afbouwen maar dat was letterlijk een hel!! geen twee weken maar een paar maanden. Ik durf er niet meer aan te beginnen!!

----------


## jolanda27

Dat is wel heel erg naar dat je daar zo lang ziek van bent geweest. Ik kan goed begrijpen dat je er niet meer aan durft te beginnen.
Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Veel sterkte!

----------


## pffff

Hallo Jolanda,

Ik blijf met dit probleem zitten, heb binnenkort weer een afspraak voor medicijnen (maakt me wel bang)
Maar op deze manier is het ook geen leven!
Ik kamp al ruim 25 jaar met extreme zenuwen, begint al als ik nog in bed lig!
Maar een aantal maanden geleden zijn ze er achter gekomen dat het een ernstige panniekstoornis is, en omdat ik daar al zolang mee loop zit het in mijn systeem en dat is moeilijk te behandelen.
Nou ik kan je vertellen dat het letterlijk een hel is, Ik ben daardoor heel beprkt geworden.
Daardoor mis ik natuurlijk ook heel veel leuke dingen in het leven omdat ik vaak niet de deur uit durf!
Maar gelukkig ben ik wel een doorzetter en wil gewoon niet opgeven!! daar ben ik veel te jong voor.

groetjes

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Pffff,

Dank je wel voor je reactie. 
Ik begrijp dat het best wel gecompliceerd is allemaal. Je zegt, het is een hel, daar kan ik inkomen. Zou het iets voor jou kunnen zijn om therapie in een herstellingsoord te kunnen volgen? (oa. cognitieve gedragstherapie met begeleiding van therapeuten?) Het is niet iets wat ik verzin, zelf ben ik jaren depressief geweest en ook in een herstellingsoord geweest. Dat is het begin geweest van mijn herstel, je krijgt echt handvaten aangereikt om verder te kunnen gaan in je leven. (voor mij is het heel positief geweest, ik pluk daar nog iedere dag de vruchten van!). Je leert op een andere manier naar de dingen te kijken (cursus abc, (realistisch denken) dat is een van de cursussen die aangeboden worden. Makkelijk is het niet, maar wat heb je te verliezen? Je bent nog jong, ik hoop dat je jezelf de kans geeft op een beter leven. Het is echt mogelijk om uit een negatieve spiraal te komen (ik noem het maar even zo), maar soms heb je daar hulp van buitenaf bij nodig. Ik wil je dit ter overweging meegeven. 
Sterkte en hartelijke groeten

----------


## Maria5577

Effexor - http://alltabstore.com

----------


## Ilse34

Reclame!!!

----------


## christel1

Ilse, ik zal vragen om het te verwijderen, zelf kan ik het niet omdat ik hier geen toelating voor heb, groot gelijk dat je het zegt dat het reclame is, dat kan en mag hier ook niet. Dank u
Christel1 
moderator

----------


## burreifort

Hi guys, sorry voor mijn nederlands maar ik ben ook met Efexor-exel 75 begonen. Ik gebruik het 5 weken al, maar ik zie niet zo een grote verbetering. S'morgens heb ik koud in bed door angst en die bleft hangen de hele dag. Ik ben zo sensitive geworden dat ik huil heel gemakelijk.

----------


## topdapox

Kopen Effexor bij online apotheek

----------

